# Ruger LC9?



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

Looking to buy a smaller pistol for my wife....you know the story. Anyway, I have a buddy with the Ruger LCP .380 and she was gonna try it out. I have recently seen on Ruger's website that they have a 9mm version that looks similar in size. Me shooting a .45 wants her to have the biggest she can comfortably shoot and was wondering if anybody had experience shooting the LC9??

Thanks,

III


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/ruger-lc9-finally-got-one-83242/


----------



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Split!!!

Man, good information but still stuck. Couple of people give good praises, couple of people hate it. Guess we'll need to find one and try it out personally. Does anybody else have experience with it?

III


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

It's NOT a glock, so many won't like it from the start. However, if you like the 1911 style gun, and it "hopefully" stands up to further testing, It will be the gun to have.....unless you are willing to spend 2-3 hundred more for a gun that is wider and weighs more. I'm hoping this little gun will prove itself worthy because out of the box, it's pretty exciting.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Coming from the lcp .380 standpoint, the lcp is a good lightweight carry pistol for your wife's purse, it is not a fun range gun. I don't know how different the lcr is, but I'm hoping they adjusted the trigger pull.


----------



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

Firefish...thanks for the update. For fear of crucifixion, I am not a huge fan of the Glock anyway....I have a Springfield XD45....I have personally held the LCP and think it would fit my wife's smaller hands very well. I just feel a little better about a 9mm's stopping power compared to a .380. I have never shot either caliber so I can't attest to either. From what I am getting, it (LC9) seems to be a reliable gun and would be a good choice for my wife's purse. Really just need to get the gun in her hands and let her make her on choice......doesn't really matter what I think, she just needs to be comfortable with whatever.

Thanks for the info...let me know when you put a few more rounds through her....where do ya'll go shooting over in P'cola? The only range around here is Styx River....it's pretty good when it's not crowded.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I go to Styx, you're more than welcome to bring your wife, and let her try our lcp.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got back from the range, and NOW I REALLY LIKE MY LC9! I ran 120 rounds through it without a single misfire or jam. The trigger pull is long, but I don't notice it.....It just means that my shots are a little further apart, but in quick fire drills my accuracy is just about the same as with my Kahr .380 at 25'. You are NOT goin to be taking any SNIPER shots with this gun, but for what it is for I think it's GOLD.
I'll try to post some video I shot, soon.:thumbup:


----------



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

Great to hear!!! I'll be looking for your video. I enjoy all of your other diving videos. I had just recently gotten certified a couple of months before the oil spill.....so needless to say we didn't do much diving last summer. Hopefully with the purchase of a boat for this summer, we can get some bottom time in and hopefully evolve into spearfishing!!!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I was with firefish today and shot his lc9... That is a great gun, I carry the lcp but the lc9 definately has me thinking about another carry gun..


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/video-ruger-lc9-83932/


----------

